# Pathology results post lobectomy



## sophie.j (Sep 1, 2012)

On the 30th August I had a lobectomy to remove a 2.5cm nodule which they thought was suspicious from the FNA they did. On Tuesday I was told that it showed as papillary cancer.

I really feel completely lost about what to do, I felt rushed into leaving the doctors because my mum was upset and I didn't ask many questions. They said I have an appointment on the 27th to discuss suitable treatment.

I'm 19 and quite frankly sick of my life been on hold for my thyroid and I've only known about it 2 months! Any advice would be hugely appreciated thank you. Mostly thoughts on total thyroidectomy?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I personally would go for a total. Just for piece of mind. Also so you can get solid pathology results on that side to determine if further treatment is needed.

The cancer thing is disconcerting and I get that. But just remember it's easily treatable...a pain in the butt, but it can be treated very, very successfully.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

joplin1975 said:


> I personally would go for a total. Just for piece of mind. Also so you can get solid pathology results on that side to determine if further treatment is needed.
> 
> The cancer thing is disconcerting and I get that. But just remember it's easily treatable...a pain in the butt, but it can be treated very, very successfully.


Ditto all of that. I had to go back for a total/completion after my initial partial thyroidectomy for the same reason. It stinks, but I have the comfort of knowing I have a lot less to worry about now. And I feel great, honestly.

Does your mom know the extremely high cure rates of thyroid cancer? You may need to educate her to increase her comfort level with all of this. (Maybe your doctor shared some info with the two of you?)


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Another thought: you do have the advantage of being very young, which gives you even better odds than the rest of us, which are already great. I'm not sure what that could mean as far as your treatment decision, but it's probably something to consider.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

sophie.j said:


> On the 30th August I had a lobectomy to remove a 2.5cm nodule which they thought was suspicious from the FNA they did. On Tuesday I was told that it showed as papillary cancer.
> 
> I really feel completely lost about what to do, I felt rushed into leaving the doctors because my mum was upset and I didn't ask many questions. They said I have an appointment on the 27th to discuss suitable treatment.
> 
> I'm 19 and quite frankly sick of my life been on hold for my thyroid and I've only known about it 2 months! Any advice would be hugely appreciated thank you. Mostly thoughts on total thyroidectomy?


Once you get all this underway, you will look back and say that you are glad you did it.

I agree w/others. Total Thyroidectomy may be the way to go here.


----------



## sophie.j (Sep 1, 2012)

thanks all! yeah i think i will ask doctor to go ahead with it. i'm just not sure how i feel about being on medication for the rest of my life.

i've explained to my mum not to worry, her dad died of cancer a few years ago so i think she's just very sensitive to the word. but she knows the prognosis is great.

are they likely to mention any other forms of treatment?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Possibly radioactive iodine ablation to kill any left over cells. I'm on my phone, but there's a whole forum dedicated to RAI. You'll probably find lots of good info!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

sophie.j said:


> thanks all! yeah i think i will ask doctor to go ahead with it. i'm just not sure how i feel about being on medication for the rest of my life.
> 
> i've explained to my mum not to worry, her dad died of cancer a few years ago so i think she's just very sensitive to the word. but she knows the prognosis is great.
> 
> are they likely to mention any other forms of treatment?


The medication just becomes part of your daily routine. When the time comes, we will help you to help your doctor to help you get to where you need to go w/this (euthyroid status.)

You may have to have follow-up RAI as a precautionary measure and you will have to have yearly check-ups. Definitely.


----------

